# Happiness Is......



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

......answering posts at "The Shack" on a 67" Samsung DLP LED monitor. I bought a lease back Dell D810 with a video card and hooked it up to the Samsung just for fun. I was pleasantly surprised at how good it looked. So I bought a Logitech cordless keyboard and mouse, I'm in my Palliser recliner, and I'm loving it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

NICE!:T What resolution is that running at Mike?


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Good stuff. I like how small the laptop looks next to it


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It is currently set at 1024 x 768 which is the laptops resolution extended to the Samsung. I'm still trying to figure out how to make the laptop the #1 screen and the Samsung the #2 screen so I can set a different resolution to the Samsung.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

On your regular desktop, right click/properties/settings and you should (hopefully) have two boxes with a "1" and "2" in them. Left-click on "2" and you should be able to check the box "Extend my Windows Desktop onto this monitor" and make sure the other box about using as primary is unchecked. You can also click "Identify" and if you have the settings right, it'll put a big 1 on your laptop screen and a 2 on your TV screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

At the very least you should be able to turn off the laptops built in monitor by selecting the blue function key and the F key that has what looks like a monitor (every laptop is different) and then you will be able to up the resolution to fit the 67"


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Great looking panel Mike, it sure beats surfing on the small laptop


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Whoa! 

Nice!

That won't fit in my lap though... :sad:


----------

